# Rusty frame fix



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

I want to some what do a restore on my 96 2500. The frame is starting to get pretty rusty. Nothing horrible yet, but it would love some attention. I want to bed line it all. I wire wheeled the crap outta it (so I thought) and had a friend turn me onto some zinc primer, I was told the primer would stop the rust with the zinc in it. But the trucks sat outside a few days now, and Im noticing some rust spots peeking through the primer already. Im worried if I put the bedliner on (after seeing the rust spots through the primer) I might just mask the rust and have my frame start rotting on me under the paint, and make matters worse. 

Anyone else ever try anything similar? Im really considering getting some Por-15. I had a buddy do his frame and it looked awesome, havent seen him or the truck in several years though.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

look into chassis saver.


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

I'm doing a test run on POR 15. I hit an 04 f250 with a scaly frame this fall. Despite what you read you can spray it out of a cheap gun straight with a good compressor. Just make absolutely certain you have good PPE. I pulled the body, cleaned, then brushed the frame, and then sprayed what was hard to get too. I am keeping an eye on it and so far so good, but if it is going to fail it will be that it peels off. Like anything else the job is only as good as the prep. I know the product works, it is just that it is a huge amount of work to do it right. One thing if it is a show car, another story if you are just trying to get a few more years out of a trashed truck. There are now competitive products available as well. Do yourself a favor and get a painter suit and a real respirator not a mask.


----------



## all ferris (Jan 6, 2005)

Do it all in one shot with chassis saver. I use it and it works. brushing it on seems to work better than spraying it on for me. However, spraying it on is easier.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Ive seen chassis saver at a local store before. Ill have to go pick some up. How much are you finding is needed to do a frame? Would I be better off getting a quart or two, or a gallon?


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

at least one gallon. Maybe 2 if you do a really good job.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

I sandblasted my frame and used Epoxy primer and then Omni (PPG off brand) single stage urethane black. See my dumpbed build you can see pics of it.
T.J.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow (Jan 12, 2011)

When our older trucks 96s 98s 99s were starting to scale at the frames ,we tackled the job in the summer. Some of em we took off the truck beds . Hammered at the frames, washed them with High Pressure spray. Allowed them to dry thorougly. Then with a diluted rust paint gave em a quick paint job. Then used professional rust proofing . Applied a very thick coat in the summer. Using paint alone will not stop the rust. It will just make you disappointed that what you did does not work effectively.. Next summer the truck frames will be washed, checked and re rustproofed.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Before:









After:


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow, i need to do that!


----------



## dooleycorp (Jan 5, 2011)

we sandblast to remove rust and use zrc cold galvanizing paint to seal then paint black


----------

